# Puritan Author's section



## FenderPriest (Jan 23, 2008)

Maybe this has been suggested, or already exists and I've missed it, but I was thinking that maybe having a section in the Lit. area, or in the Theology section particularly assigned to the discussion of individual Puritan authors. I.e. A John Owen section where people can discuss or ask questions about his works as they're reading. Or Flavel, Baxter, Bunyan, etc. etc. I've had some questions about authors before, but didn't know where to post them since it was theology/literary matters. 

~Jacob

EDIT: Maybe the tittle should read "Puritan Authors' section" - sorry if that's a misplaced apostrophe.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 23, 2008)

Maybe Puritan Literature?


----------



## FenderPriest (Jan 23, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Maybe Puritan Literature?



Sounds good to me. I was just thinking that since this is the _Puritan_ Board, it'd be cool to have some focused discussion about the Puritans...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 23, 2008)

Puritan Literature - The PuritanBoard


----------

